# Stabilized Spanish Oak Box with Mescalbean Majestic



## MesquiteMan (Sep 12, 2011)

This is a Mescalbean Burl Majestic with a CA finish.  The box is Spanish Oak Burl that was dyed and stabilized, then cast using my Worthless Wood technique.  The ends of the box are Texas Black Walnut.  The box has a glass like hand rubbed lacquer finish.







Front and top of box.





Top and back of box.


----------



## JeffT (Sep 12, 2011)

Curtis, 

Beautiful pen and box. We got to see a good demo of your stabilizing system this weekend at the Houston area meeting and it was really helpful to see it in practice.

Looks like fun!
JeffT


----------



## edman2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Beautiful work Curtis.  The box is outa sight!


----------



## trickydick (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm speachless...well, textless.  Absolutely stunning.


----------



## bench1holio (Sep 12, 2011)

wow! that box is awsome.
i reckon a pen from the same timber would suit it better


----------



## neubee (Sep 12, 2011)

Man that is beautiful


----------



## Finatic (Sep 12, 2011)

*Outstanding!!*


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 12, 2011)

Thats absolutely stunning in every way !!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 12, 2011)

Outstanding work Curtis.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 12, 2011)

Very nice, Curtis.


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Amazing as always Curtis, but I've got to ask...any plans to cary these on the site?  This would be such a change from the store bought options.

Amazing work.


----------



## fiferb (Sep 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## bmac (Sep 12, 2011)

Outstanding pen and box, as always Curtis.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## boxerman (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow awesome pen and box you have there Curtis.


----------



## doddman70 (Sep 12, 2011)

SWEET!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Turner (Sep 12, 2011)

That's an absolutely gorgeous box. That's what really called me to try woodworking. It almost pulls your hand to it. If I can make something half as nice, I'd consider myself accomplished.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 12, 2011)

Absolutely Incredible!


----------



## phillywood (Sep 12, 2011)

Curtis, very nice job. I was wondering when you put one of your creations on line soon. That spanish oak box is very figuritive and beautiful, so is the pen. Very nice job.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, now that is great use of the stabilizing pot besides just pens! Bowls, lumber for pen boxes, really anything that will fit into the chamber! OUTSTANDING JOB CURTIS!!!


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 12, 2011)

I love how well the pen the box go togather.  Great work Curtis.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 12, 2011)

That is very nice Curtis.

Lin.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 12, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> Amazing as always Curtis, but I've got to ask...any plans to cary these on the site?  This would be such a change from the store bought options.
> 
> Amazing work.



Tim,

I don't think anyone would want to pay what I would have to charge!  Although, I do have this box sold to a penmaking friend for $75 but don't see a lot of people spending $75 for a pen box!

Thanks for all the nice comments, everyone!


----------



## Richard Gibson (Sep 12, 2011)

True craftsmanship. Excellent job!


----------



## el_d (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks great Curtis.


----------



## wiset1 (Sep 12, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> wiset1 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing as always Curtis, but I've got to ask...any plans to cary these on the site? This would be such a change from the store bought options.
> ...


 
Thanks Curtis,

I'll have to PM you when I'm ready for a couple of these.  I have an idea for a series of pens that will require some higher end cases like this.  Thanks and I can't wait to see your new stock!


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 12, 2011)

That pen is just plain gorgeous, but that box just puts it to shame.  That box needs a plain Jane pen inside and that pen needs a box that will not distract from it.  Dog-gone-it, why couldn't I have been born rich and good looking.  Heck, I got neither!
Charles


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 12, 2011)

There is alot of work there with great results. Very nicely done Curtis.


----------



## 76winger (Sep 12, 2011)

Out of this world Curtis, The Majestic is beautiful and I really like what you did with the box.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Sep 12, 2011)

The pen is very nice as it is two tone and I love two tone but that box is well...... it is beautiful!!! I have seen lots of cool stuff  on here but that lowly box really catches my eye.


----------



## EarlD (Sep 12, 2011)

Duh, I had to scroll back to the top to see what the pen looked like.  That box is just stunning.  Oh, yeah, the pen's really nice too.
EarlD


----------



## nsfr1206 (Sep 12, 2011)

Curtis, that...............is....................awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## U-Turn (Sep 12, 2011)

Hot dang, Curtis. That is strong as 9 acres of garlic!!!!!!


----------



## alphageek (Sep 12, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> wiset1 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing as always Curtis, but I've got to ask...any plans to cary these on the site?  This would be such a change from the store bought options.
> ...



CRUD!!!!   Up to this point there was no-one offering to "hold onto that" for you... and I was going to recommend you just send it to me for all the grief that I've saved you since you divert all the worst moderations takes to me! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## alphageek (Sep 12, 2011)

But seriously - that is one of the most beautiful things I've seen on this site!   That poor person is going to have to work REALLY hard to make a pen worth going into that box.


----------



## Bellsy (Sep 12, 2011)

Well done Curtis it's a great design and an even better finish.

Dave


----------



## 1080Wayne (Sep 13, 2011)

[/quote]

I don't think anyone would want to pay what I would have to charge!  Although, I do have this box sold to a penmaking friend for $75 but don't see a lot of people spending $75 for a pen box!
[/quote]

I hope his pens are well into the 4 figure level !


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome work Curtis. Lovely box.


----------



## ghostrider (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 15, 2011)

Curtis thats a very nice looking pen but that has to be the most beautiful pen box I have ever seen.  Outstanding work!


----------



## EricJS (Sep 15, 2011)

Curtis, that's a fabulous combination! Very striking pen & the box materials and design are off the scale! Outstanding Craftsmanship!


----------



## hewunch (Sep 15, 2011)

Amazing work! Great job


----------



## Grizz (Sep 15, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 17, 2011)

That's class! 

(Kit notwithstanding ... :wink::biggrin


----------



## h0race (Oct 6, 2011)

This is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## drgoretex (Oct 6, 2011)

Man, I just keep pulling this one up to stare at it.  I thought I had already commented, but it seems not.

That is without a doubt one of the most spectacularly beautiful boxes (pen or otherwise) I have ever seen.  The wood is incredible, and the workmanship excellent!  To top it off with a strikingly beautiful pen is just over-the-top!

THANK YOU for posting this - serious eye-candy!

Ken


----------



## BW Design Works (Oct 6, 2011)

Outstanding work !!! You do craft some very nice pieces. Great choice of wood and finish.


----------



## turbowagon (Oct 6, 2011)




----------

